# Genesis Class A SA50



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent working order

if you need more pics, just ask.

Genesis SA50 Class A amp (Sinfoni Brax Audison | eBay


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

I was about to bid on this but then I found a poweramper 4 channel 50X4 Class A so I decided to bid on the poweramper. Some1 buy this amp because it will sounds very sweet.


----------

